# Still no eggs



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok. I have a 2 hens a golden buff and a road island red. They just turned 6 months old I believe and still no eggs. I have a fake wood egg in there nesting boxes. Giving them layer pellets. Plenty of room and light. And every morning all I find is crap in the nesting boxes. What else do I need to do ??????


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Wait patiently


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok I was just worried everyone keeps saying I should have eggs by now.


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you Amanda. Just read your information on your profile. You and your family are in my prayers


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chickens like humans - all in their own time. Still waiting for my first Ameraucana egg too. Was told she's already laying which didn't matter to me anyway. She's 6 months old now and she definitely isn't laying yet. That's okay though. I'm just eggcited with anticipation. She was trying out the nest boxes a couple weeks ago so I thought she was about ready. Apparently she was just teasing me.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

dpappas319 said:


> Ok I was just worried everyone keeps saying I should


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

dpappas319 said:


> Ok I was just worried everyone keeps saying I should have eggs by now.


Every bird is different, along with the breed to, but most will lay somewhere between 6 - 8 mths, some of mine started at 25-27 wks, others like my silkies started around 8 mths, also with the time of year, they just may hold off.....but someday soon u will walk out and get your first surprise! I know the anticipation sucks...


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

dpappas319 said:


> Thank you Amanda. Just read your information on your profile. You and your family are in my prayers


Thank you very much


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

If they are pooping in the nesting boxes then they may be in there "practicing". If they are free range then they may be finding their own hidy holes to lay in. If they are confined, then it's a matter of waiting.

However, when you do find that first egg you will do a little giggle dance. I know I did.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I only want to add that it might be a good idea to break them of sleeping in the nestboxes now, while they are still young and before they begin laying. Chickens sometimes have to be taught that nestboxes are for laying eggs, roosts are for sleeping. If you don't break them of the habit, when they do start laying the result will be eggs covered in poo.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

i got one thats almost 9 months old and just starting laying this week. good luck hope all of this advice helps. they might just wait til spring.


----------

